# [Application]BumpTop



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Une nouvelle manière de voir son mac







À essayer.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

tu pourrais préciser
c'est uniquement  les fichiers du bureau

(29$  pour cet effet 3D restreint...)


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Janvier 2010)

oui, j'ai découvert ce truc dans les news, j'ai essayé, c'st pas trop mal mais cela remplace le finder et du coup les possibilités d'organisation sont limitées sur certains points (alignement des icônes notamment)
oui, c'est limité au bureau et non, il n'est pas nécessaire de claquer 29$ pour en profiter


----------

